# il 18% delle giovani la darebbe via x la carriera



## Old Alexantro (13 Ottobre 2008)

Il 18% delle giovani italiane arriverebbe a darsi in cambio di un avanzamento di carriera. E per l'8% il modello è la Gregoraci. Lo dice una recente ricerca. E tu che cosa ne pensi? 

Corpo di donna in cambio di carriera. Un "do ut des" da vere ciniche che all'idea può far venire la pelle d'oca, ma non tutte le donne la pensano così evidentemente. Lo dimostra un recente studio dell'associazione "Donne e Qualità della Vita", che ha rivelato che il 18% delle studentesse italiane accetterebbe di vendere il proprio corpo per un avanzamento professionale. 

E farlo per farlo, a quel punto preferirebbero uomini col «potere televisivo» (18%) a personaggi influenti del mondo della finanza (15%). Soltanto al terzo posto si piazzano i professori (13%), i calciatori (12%), gli stilisti (9%) e gli aristocratici (6%). I ricconi russi sono sempre più amati (10%), mentre gli sceicchi non attirano più (4%). Delle 540 studentesse intervistate per la ricerca, il 20 per cento si è dichiarato non disponibile a qualsiasi compromesso. Mentre il 62% ha risposto con un diplomatico "non so". 

Il mito del lavoro nel mondo dello spettacolo e della tv porta più della metà delle ragazze (54%) a non escludere una relazione di mero interesse con un personaggio famoso del piccolo schermo come Bruno Vespa. Invece una ragazza su tre, per inseguire il sogno di una vita ricca e sfarzosa, opterebbe per il più giovane manager Matteo Arpe. 

Infine veniamo al mondo accademico: concedersi a un docente della propria università non sarebbe giudicato disdicevole da una studentessa su quattro. 

Sorprendenti risposte anche in tema di verginità all'asta: la condanna per Raffaella (ex gieffina che ha deciso di vendere la propria illibatezza via web) arriva solo dal 33% delle ragazze, mentre per il 15% "anche la propria integrità è un business". Sul banco degli imputati finiscono anche le famiglie: molte ragazze le condannano perché dicono che spesso sono proprio i genitori ad alimentare desideri di ricchezza e voglia di apparire. Il 24% se la prende con il fato, perché «se fossi nata in una famiglia di ricchi non ne avrei avuto bisogno». 

Se devono indicare un modello di donna di successo, un buon 8% cita Elisabetta Gregoraci. Quella che è arrivata dal nulla e invece adesso... 

E tu che cosa ne pensi di questo quadretto? E cosa saresti disposta a fare per una crescita professionale e di carriera? 

Libero News


----------



## tatitati (13 Ottobre 2008)

meno male che sono stagionata


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> *E tu che cosa ne pensi di questo quadretto? E cosa saresti disposta a fare per una crescita professionale e di carriera?*


avvilente ma vero.


----------



## tatitati (13 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> avvilente ma vero.


 
io non mi preoccupo anche perchè non ho aluna intenzione di dargliela a brunetta.. cambio lavoro piutost.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> avvilente ma vero.


non sarei così pessimista, è che fanno vedere sempre il peggio e ma il il meglio


----------



## Lettrice (13 Ottobre 2008)

Sara' ma io trovo piu' avvilente chi fa queste proposte...


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sarei così pessimista, è che fanno vedere sempre il peggio e ma il il meglio


bhè qui da me lo vedo spesso.
non è una realtà lontana


----------



## ranatan (13 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> avvilente ma vero.


Anche secondo me sono dati veritieri.
E non credo che valga solo nel mondo dello spettacolo.
Nel mio ambiente purtroppo conosco (anche direttamente) donne, anche professionalemnte molto in gamba, che si sono unite a uomini molto potenti per fare carriera.
Mi rimane sempre il dubbio però che in effetti molte ne subiscano il fascino e non lo facciano solo per mero opportunismo


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> *Infine veniamo al mondo accademico: concedersi a un docente della propria università non sarebbe giudicato disdicevole da una studentessa su quattro.*


Un prof ( giovane, sono i peggiori) mi disse AD ESAME FATTO "lei non ha superato il test". Chiuse la porta del suo studio, restammo soli, aggiunse " ha una bella bocca...". 
Io" Si? Prenda il test CON LA MIA FIRMA e controlliamolo insieme, se poi devo rivolgermi direttamente al RETTORE me lo dice".
Prese il test e non è vero che non l'avevo passato, avevo avuto 26!
Si scusò per l'errore, poco dopo entrò un'altra prof si vociferava fosse la fidanzata, lui si rivolse a lei " sai ho fatto n macello, ho sbagliato a valutare il test della ragazza, meno male che è venuta a controllare altrimenti avrebbe perso l'esame". Io zitta. Ma una volta convalidato e avuto la sua firma mi girai verso la prof e dissi " sono errori che capitano tutti possiamo sbagliare, e poi il caro prof... xxxx voleva rimediare con l'orale, si è complimentato per la mia bocca". 
Girai le spalle e me ne andai.
Non so come mai il prof è stato rispedito nella sua città.

Io non mi darei mai a un mio futuro collega!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

oh  ma guardate che il 18% l'è pochino eh??


----------



## tatitati (13 Ottobre 2008)

asu, probabile che non tutte la danno.. qualcuna lo prende...


----------



## MK (13 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> asu, probabile che non tutte la danno.. qualcuna lo prende...


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Ottobre 2008)

Hanno "ricercato" male: solo il 18%?????
Air


----------



## tatitati (13 Ottobre 2008)

e te pareva s enon avevi da dire airuccio...


----------



## MK (13 Ottobre 2008)

*Fino a quando*

ci sarà richiesta continuerà l'offerta...


----------



## tatitati (13 Ottobre 2008)

ho mai chiesto?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Ottobre 2008)

18% + 62 % dei non so (non so vuol dire sì ma mi vergogno a dirlo) = 80%.

le donne hanno la carriera sempre aperta.


----------



## tatitati (13 Ottobre 2008)

se va bè.. amen...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Ottobre 2008)

No scusatemi e ai professori che richiedono prestazioni sessuali in cambio di un 30 non diciamo nulla?
No perche', la ragazza da via il suo corpo cazzi suoi, ma il docente che promette un 30 andrebbe buttato fuori a calci in culo!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No scusatemi e ai professori che richiedono prestazioni sessuali in cambio di un 30 non diciamo nulla?
> No perche', la ragazza da via il suo corpo cazzi suoi, ma il docente che promette un 30 andrebbe buttato fuori a calci in culo!


capretta, a me fan cagare tutti e due


----------



## MK (13 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No scusatemi e ai professori che richiedono prestazioni sessuali in cambio di un 30 non diciamo nulla?
> No perche', la ragazza da via il suo corpo cazzi suoi, ma il docente che promette un 30 *andrebbe buttato fuori a calci in culo*!


e chiamarlo docente è troppo secondo me...


----------



## LDS (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh  ma guardate che il 18% l'è pochino eh??



infatti sono sicuramente molte di più, solo che si vergognano a dirlo.


----------



## MK (13 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> infatti sono sicuramente molte di più, solo che si vergognano a dirlo.


Io mi vergogno per le madri che le educano così...


----------



## LDS (13 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io mi vergogno per le madri che le educano così...




ma il mondo va avanti a raccomandazioni, a te lo dico io come si fa, a tu non ti preoccupare. E' pieno di gente che non sa nemmeno quello che fa eppure lavora dove altri molto più preparati e competenti non arrivano perchè non hanno spinte.

Il mondo è una spinta.

Per la donna è tutto più facile perchè per ottenere la spinta basta aprire le gambe e chiudere gli occhi per un paio d'ore e ottiene quello che vuole, per il maschietto non è così.

A me non fa schifo che una donna apra le gambe per ottenere quello che vuole, è l'idea del ***** di pagare una persona, di fare lavorare una persona per me solo perchè me la da. Ma scusa, vado a troie e metto a lavorare una che sa quello che fa.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Ottobre 2008)

all'università ne ho viste tali e tante da far accapponare la pelle a un qualunque studente che passava le nottate sui libri (tipo me).

una volta addirittura hla sera sono andato al cinema ed ho visto un ricercatore (ora professore) di diritto penale a Roma che era uscito con una studentessa, mia collega di corso.

in Usa se un professore va con una studentessa lo buttano fuori dall'ateneo. Qui lo premiano, come il caso di quel tizio che a Camerino addirittura faceva i filmini con le studentesse. non potendo inquisirlo per nient'altro lo accusarono di peculato perchè per fare le cosacce aveva usato il suo studio dentro la facoltà (tipo al capone e l'evasione fiscale).

comunque il tizio è stato prosciolto al 100 pecciento.


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma il mondo va avanti a raccomandazioni, a te lo dico io come si fa, a tu non ti preoccupare. E' pieno di gente che non sa nemmeno quello che fa eppure lavora dove altri molto più preparati e competenti non arrivano perchè non hanno spinte.
> 
> .


qui da me usa che vengano a lavorare i figli dei clienti.
i quali figli non sanno fare un beneamato c a z z o ma sono intoccabili perchè figli dei clienti.
altro modo di esser raccomandati, senza manco il senso di colpa di darla via


----------



## ranatan (13 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma il mondo va avanti a raccomandazioni, a te lo dico io come si fa, a tu non ti preoccupare. E' pieno di gente che non sa nemmeno quello che fa eppure lavora dove altri molto più preparati e competenti non arrivano perchè non hanno spinte.
> 
> Il mondo è una spinta.
> 
> ...


A me invece non è mai capitato di vedere nulla di simile nel mio corso di laurea, a parte un complimento delicato sul mio aspetto ricevuto da un prof ad esame concluso. 
Sarò stata fortunata io a trovare tutti docenti corretti con me e con le mie compagne (oppure avevo le fette di salame sugli occhi)


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

io dico solo che non fanno mai vedere i milioni di giovani che si sbattono per aiutare gli altri nel volontariato, che pensano ai propri sogni che non sono quelli di mostrare il culo, di quelli che studiano come matti per realizzare i loro progetti.
E ce ne sono molti più di quanto si pensi.


----------



## Old geisha (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io dico solo che non fanno mai vedere i milioni di giovani che si sbattono per aiutare gli altri nel volontariato, che pensano ai propri sogni che non sono quelli di mostrare il culo, di quelli che studiano come matti per realizzare i loro progetti.
> E ce ne sono molti più di quanto si pensi.


stevo pensando la stessa cosa..........
e pensavo anche se bisogna credere a tutte queste statistiche..... mah


----------



## LDS (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io dico solo che non fanno mai vedere i milioni di giovani che si sbattono per aiutare gli altri nel volontariato, che pensano ai propri sogni che non sono quelli di mostrare il culo, di quelli che studiano come matti per realizzare i loro progetti.
> E ce ne sono molti più di quanto si pensi.


esatto.


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io dico solo che non fanno mai vedere i milioni di giovani che si sbattono per aiutare gli altri nel volontariato, che pensano ai propri sogni che non sono quelli di mostrare il culo, di quelli che studiano come matti per realizzare i loro progetti.
> E ce ne sono molti più di quanto si pensi.





geisha ha detto:


> stevo pensando la stessa cosa..........
> e pensavo anche se bisogna credere a tutte queste statistiche..... mah





Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> esatto.


perchè è molto più gustoso lamentarsi e rompere i cabasisi


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> stevo pensando la stessa cosa..........
> e pensavo anche se bisogna credere a tutte queste statistiche..... mah


Questo genere di statistiche sono fatte per il puro gusto di fare notizia, quindi non si parlerà certo mai del lato buono perchè quello notizia non la fa, secondo l'antico uso che per evitare di vedere il proprio marcio si preferisce guardare quello degli altri.
Insisto ora come in altre occasioni a dire che i giovani si portano dietro quello che hanno trovato in famiglia, per cui se i genitori sono stati ad esempio dei *****ni arrivisti (almeno a parole) non possono certo sperare di avere figli con il senso del proprio valore. Stessa cosa nel caso genitori poveri e frustrati senza un minimo di valori morali: nulla hanno potuto trasmettere. Per tanto così sarebbe ancora meglio la famiglia all'antica, "timorata di dio". E detta da me che col padreterno ci cozzo........
Vorrei sottolineare un particoare:
Qui non stiamo parlando di prostituzione per guadagno in denaro, ma per l'ottenimento di riconoscimenti scolastici o professionali il più delle volte non meritati, quindi si ottiene che oltre alla figura di chi vende sé stesso (ed è libero di farlo) ci si troverà davanti, come già detto da qualcuno, un posto di lavoro occupato da un incapace. Per tanto così torniamo a placide cazzate come l'ormai antico "6 politico", e trombiamo gratis!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè è molto più gustoso lamentarsi e rompere i cabasisi


 io dopo un 30 e lode mi son trovata ad una cena di amici dove c'era pure l'assistente che me l'aveva dato....
siamo usciti insieme un paio di volte....


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io dopo un 30 e lode mi son trovata ad una cena di amici dove c'era pure l'assistente che me l'aveva dato....
> siamo usciti insieme un paio di volte....


 
io non posso parlare
onestamente..


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io non posso parlare
> onestamente..


perchè?


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè?


perchè no!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè no!


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Lineadombra (13 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Il 18% delle giovani italiane arriverebbe a darsi in cambio di un avanzamento di carriera. E per l'8% il modello è la Gregoraci. Lo dice una recente ricerca. E tu che cosa ne pensi?
> 
> Corpo di donna in cambio di carriera. Un "do ut des" da vere ciniche che all'idea può far venire la pelle d'oca, ma non tutte le donne la pensano così evidentemente. Lo dimostra un recente studio dell'associazione "Donne e Qualità della Vita", che ha rivelato che il 18% delle studentesse italiane accetterebbe di vendere il proprio corpo per un avanzamento professionale.
> 
> ...


 
Dopo tanti anni di aziende di vario genere posso affermare con assoluta tranquillità che è assolutamente vero (il problema è che poi, dopo l'avanzamento, scivolano sul sentimentale).


----------



## brugola (13 Ottobre 2008)

*ne resterà solo uno*



Lineadombra ha detto:


> Dopo tanti anni di aziende di vario genere posso affermare con assoluta tranquillità che è assolutamente vero (il problema è che poi, dopo l'avanzamento, *scivolano sul sentimentale*).








 !


----------



## Old Lineadombra (13 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> !


 
Dai che lo sai che è così!


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Ottobre 2008)

x me non sono dati veritieri......
sono stati alquanto stretti
la percentuale e' molto piu alta
parlandoci chiaro e senza ipocrisia
se a me  propongono di andare a letto con una che non e' eccelsa ma che mi fa avere promozioni sul lavoro,aumenti di stipendio ecc ecc secondo voi non lo faccio????
seeeeeee
cerchiamo di non vivere nelle favole


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Ottobre 2008)

Io credo che la reale percentuale sta attorno ai 80%, ma solo il 18% sarebbe disposto ad incentivare la carriera di propria inziativa. Peccato che con me non funziona


----------



## Old Vulvia (13 Ottobre 2008)

*mah..*

dire che il 18% farebbe sesso in cambio di avanzamenti ecc. non è dire che il 18% delle donne italiane lo fa per certo... 

Ad ogni modo, trovo che soffermarsi ancora una volta sulla "propensione all'offerta" ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   delle donne equivalga a sminuire il problema che affigge il nostro mercato del lavoro ovvero l'accessorietà del merito. 
Personalmente, nella vita ho visto tanti di quegli uomini "nipoti di..", "figli di..", "amici di.." che non hanno avuto certo bisogno di mettersi a 90° per ricoprire immeritatamente ruoli anche delicati che le dichiarazioni di quel 18% mi fan perfino tenerezza.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (13 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> dire che il 18% farebbe sesso in cambio di avanzamenti ecc. non è dire che il 18% delle donne italiane lo fa per certo...
> 
> Ad ogni modo, trovo che soffermarsi ancora una volta sulla "propensione all'offerta" (
> 
> ...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Ottobre 2008)

una volta ho vissuto para para una situazione che, da piccolo, lessi su un fumetto.

cercavo una collaboratrice. Si presenta al colloquio una mia ex (ma proprio ex ex del liceo) che mi lasciò tanti anni prima in malo modo. Le dico apertamente che non era il caso di assumerla. Lei comincia a singhiozzare e dice che era in ritardo con il pagamento dell'affitto e che avrebbe fatto qualunque cosa. 
Io le dico: ok, vediamo. Lei si alza, si leva la gonna e la camicetta e rimane in lingerie. io mi alzo, mi avvicino, le ammollo un ceffone e la sbatto fuori. E' stato uno dei giorni più belli della mia vita.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Ottobre 2008)

Maschio centopecciento.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> una volta ho vissuto para para una situazione che, da piccolo, lessi su un fumetto.
> 
> cercavo una collaboratrice. Si presenta al colloquio una mia ex (ma proprio ex ex del liceo) che mi lasciò tanti anni prima in malo modo. Le dico apertamente che non era il caso di assumerla. Lei comincia a singhiozzare e dice che era in ritardo con il pagamento dell'affitto e che avrebbe fatto qualunque cosa.
> Io le dico: ok, vediamo. Lei si alza, si leva la gonna e la camicetta e rimane in lingerie. io mi alzo, mi avvicino, le ammollo un ceffone e la sbatto fuori. E' stato uno dei giorni più belli della mia vita.


perchè?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Ottobre 2008)

come perchè?  Conosci il proverbio klingon citato all'inizio di Kill Bill ?

inoltre, schiaffeggiare e rifiutare una donna in intimo pronta all'uso è l'offesa più grande che si può fare a una femmina.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Ottobre 2008)

a proposito.... Tom Cruise ha comperato i diritti per un film sul mostro di Firenze... 
quasi quasi mi propongo nel cast. voglio fare il Lotti. Anzi, il Vanni.


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> come perchè? Conosci il proverbio klingon citato all'inizio di Kill Bill ?
> 
> inoltre, schiaffeggiare e rifiutare una donna in intimo pronta all'uso è l'offesa più grande che si può fare a una femmina.


 
Ma quello che scrivi te lo inventi o lo leggi da qualche parte?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Ottobre 2008)

me lo invento.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> come perchè? Conosci il proverbio klingon citato all'inizio di Kill Bill ?
> 
> inoltre, schiaffeggiare e rifiutare una donna in intimo pronta all'uso è l'offesa più grande che si può fare a una femmina.


e perchè dovevi offenderla?
magari era capace ed aveva bisogno di lavorare davvero
Kill bill è un film che non ho visto


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Ottobre 2008)

kill bill dovrebbe essere studiato nelle scuole. geniale in tutto (dialoghi, fotografia, scelte registiche, musiche ...)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2008)

Non ho idea delle percentuali...non credo molto al rispetto di criteri scientifici in moltissimi sondaggi tanto più in sondaggi del genere... tra l'altro a domande del genere i giovani hanno la tendenza a rispondere provocatoriamente.
Basti vedere il fallimento degli exitpol...

Ma una tendenza a considerare di avere conferma del proprio valore attraverso il gradimento sessuale lo leggiamo ogni giorno qui ...o vogliamo credere davvero che tutti/e i traditori e traditrici incontrano il grande amore??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Avere un riconoscimento del proprio valore da parte di persone in vista che possono "scegliere" è particolarmente ...prestigioso...


----------



## Old Buscopann (13 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Il 18% delle giovani italiane arriverebbe a darsi in cambio di un avanzamento di carriera. E per l'8% il modello è la Gregoraci. Lo dice una recente ricerca. E tu che cosa ne pensi?
> 
> Corpo di donna in cambio di carriera. Un "do ut des" da vere ciniche che all'idea può far venire la pelle d'oca, ma non tutte le donne la pensano così evidentemente. Lo dimostra un recente studio dell'associazione "Donne e Qualità della Vita", che ha rivelato che il 18% delle studentesse italiane accetterebbe di vendere il proprio corpo per un avanzamento professionale.
> 
> ...


Solo il 18%???!! Che bugiarde..

Buscopann


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> me lo invento.


Che fantasia!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Ottobre 2008)

carpe diem

trote gnam

questa almeno ti è piaciuta?


----------



## Old Vulvia (13 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> una volta ho vissuto para para una situazione che, da piccolo, lessi su un fumetto.
> 
> cercavo una collaboratrice. Si presenta al colloquio una mia ex (ma proprio ex ex del liceo) che mi lasciò tanti anni prima in malo modo. Le dico apertamente che non era il caso di assumerla. Lei comincia a singhiozzare e dice che era in ritardo con il pagamento dell'affitto e che avrebbe fatto qualunque cosa.
> Io le dico: ok, vediamo. Lei si alza, si leva la gonna e la camicetta e rimane in lingerie. io mi alzo, mi avvicino, le ammollo un ceffone e la sbatto fuori. E' stato uno dei giorni più belli della mia vita.


maddai..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




dovresti raccogliere questi tuoi aneddoti e farli pubblicare col titolo "tutte le trucide della mia vita"..


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Ottobre 2008)

ma quale trucida?
classica ragazza acqua e sapone.


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> carpe diem
> 
> trote gnam
> 
> questa almeno ti è piaciuta?


 
Di quello che scrivi mi piace ben poco, anzi niente.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Ottobre 2008)

ricambio in pieno, visto che la banalità sembra confacerti come l'aria che respiri.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> kill bill dovrebbe essere studiato nelle scuole. geniale in tutto (dialoghi, fotografia, scelte registiche, musiche ...)


 e non hai risposto.....su avvocato....rispondi


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ricambio in pieno, visto che la banalità sembra confacerti come l'aria che respiri.


Avrei scommesso qualsiasi cosa su una risposta di questo tipo da parte tua.
Detta da uno che non sa rapportarsi alle donne non suona come un'offesa per me, anzi.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Ottobre 2008)

non ho tempo... sto a chatta co na rumena!


----------



## Old Vulvia (13 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ma quale trucida?
> *classica ragazza acqua e sapone*.









e non ti ha impietosito il suo streep tease?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Suggerico la raccolta di aneddoti in simpatico libercolo perchè pare che le incontri tutte tu.. e poi il tuo modo di raccontare tra il cinico ed il morboso potrebbe essere sfruttato da un punto di vista "letterario".. mai pensato di testare un'eventuale odience attraverso un blog, per es.?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> come perchè? Conosci il proverbio klingon citato all'inizio di Kill Bill ?
> 
> inoltre, schiaffeggiare e rifiutare una donna in intimo pronta all'uso è l'offesa più grande che si può fare a una femmina.


 E perché hai voluto offenderla? Perché ha voluto corromperti? Cosa sapevi tu della disperazione che l'ha spinta fare un gesto del genere?

Ma in realtà sei stato tu a corromperla. Solo che non ti sei reso conto fino ad oggi. Lo schiaffo hai dato a te stesso e hai abusato della persona che ti era di fronte. IMHO


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> E perché hai voluto offenderla? Perché ha voluto corromperti? Cosa sapevi tu della disperazione che l'ha spinta fare un gesto del genere?
> 
> Ma in realtà sei stato tu a corromperla. Solo che non ti sei reso conto fino ad oggi. Lo schiaffo hai dato a te stesso e hai abusato della persona che ti era di fronte. IMHO


 
Come è semplice fare del male gratuitamente nascondendosi dietro l'alibi di una grande sofferenza.
Molto più difficile è tirare fuori le palle e superare la rabbia e la delusione.
Ma non tutti sono Uomini, tant'è....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> kill bill dovrebbe essere studiato nelle scuole. geniale in tutto (dialoghi, fotografia, scelte registiche, musiche ...)


 E' di una banale crudeltà verso donne e solo uomini perversi possono trovarlo geniale. E più precisamente fa veramente schifo.


----------



## Pocahontas (13 Ottobre 2008)

ma perchè la difendete?! se aveva tanto bisogno poteva limitarsi a piagnucolare, ma senza spogliarsi. quel che ha fatto è molto offensivo perchè presuppone che Insonne sia corruttibile, un'offesa a lui. Ha fatto bene a schiaffeggiarla.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> ma perchè la difendete?! se aveva tanto bisogno poteva limitarsi a piagnucolare, ma senza spogliarsi. quel che ha fatto è molto offensivo perchè presuppone che Insonne sia corruttibile, un'offesa a lui. Ha fatto bene a schiaffeggiarla.

















































Se noi donne dovessimo schiaffeggiare tutti gli uomini che ci provano in modo offensivo ...avremmo dei calli alle mani peggio di un muratore.
Mi sorprendi sempre più come donna...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se noi donne dovessimo schiaffeggiare tutti gli uomini che ci provano in modo offensivo ...*avremmo dei calli alle mani peggio di un muratore*.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> ma perchè la difendete?! se aveva tanto bisogno poteva limitarsi a piagnucolare, ma senza spogliarsi. quel che ha fatto è molto offensivo perchè presuppone che Insonne sia corruttibile, un'offesa a lui. Ha fatto bene a schiaffeggiarla.


 ne riparliamo quando, per qualsiasi motivo, avrai avuto botte da un uomo....cosa che ti auguro non capiti mai....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> ma perchè la difendete?! se aveva tanto bisogno poteva limitarsi a piagnucolare, ma senza spogliarsi. quel che ha fatto è molto offensivo perchè presuppone che Insonne sia corruttibile, un'offesa a lui. Ha fatto bene a schiaffeggiarla.


insonne si merita sempre, a prescindere, due belli schiaffoni ben assestati fosse solo per le cazzate che scrive ma concordo sul fatto che una donna che arriva ad umiliarsi così non mi piace affatto e che non provo nessuna pena per lei.
sullo schiaffeggiarla... in realtà prenderei a schiaffi te che consideri normale mettere le mani addosso ad una donna già umiliata da sè stessa .
Se invece volevi solo stupirci con effetti speciali ritiro..


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> insonne si merita sempre, a prescindere, due belli schiaffoni ben assestati fosse solo per le cazzate che scrive ma concordo sul fatto che una donna che arriva ad umiliarsi così non mi piace affatto e che non provo nessuna pena per lei.
> sullo schiaffeggiarla... in realtà prenderei a schiaffi te che consideri normale mettere le mani addosso ad una donna già umiliata da sè stessa .
> Se invece volevi solo stupirci con effetti speciali ritiro..


Di solito sono una pessimista cosmica ma stranamente Insonne mi provoca un'inusuale reazione di ottimismo del tutto immotivato per cui immagino che colori un po' gli eventi con la fantasia ed abbia scelto di narrarsi in chiave pulp come uno di quei personaggi maschilisti e burberi recitati anni fa da Celentano..  
Almeno spero..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Di solito sono una pessimista cosmica ma stranamente Insonne mi provoca un'inusuale reazione di ottimismo del tutto immotivato per cui immagino che colori un po' gli eventi con la fantasia ed abbia scelto di narrarsi in chiave pulp come uno di quei personaggi maschilisti e burberi recitati anni fa da Celentano..
> Almeno spero..


E' la stessa cosa che "sento" io ...magari invece è proprio come si dipinge..


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (14 Ottobre 2008)

Fateme capì: prima ci si lamenta di una situazione (nella fattispecie: le donne che la danno fanno carriera). Poi uno reagisce con un manrovescio ad uno schifo del genere, opponendosi, e sbaglia lui?!?!?!
ammazza che ipocrisia. Pocahontas è l'unica vera donna che ha le palle, altro che umiliazione e "essere donna".
della serie: in Italia va tutto male ma tanto a me, che ho la mia razione di biada giornaliera, che me frega?
Vi lamentate tutti, ma poi alla fine che fate per cambiare il mondo? niente. Rimanete in finestra, care, ma non vi lamentate se la finestra vibra per colpa di quelli che combattono in strada.

a proposito... cerco un collaboratore praticante. Qualcuno si candida?


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Fateme capì: prima ci si lamenta di una situazione (nella fattispecie: le donne che la danno fanno carriera). Poi uno reagisce con un manrovescio ad uno schifo del genere, opponendosi, e sbaglia lui?!?!?!
> ammazza che ipocrisia. Pocahontas è l'unica vera donna che ha le palle, altro che umiliazione e "essere donna".
> della serie: in Italia va tutto male ma tanto a me, che ho la mia razione di biada giornaliera, che me frega?
> Vi lamentate tutti, ma poi alla fine che fate per cambiare il mondo? niente. Rimanete in finestra, care, ma non vi lamentate se la finestra vibra per colpa di quelli che combattono in strada.
> ...


sei una sagoma..


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Fateme capì: prima ci si lamenta di una situazione (nella fattispecie: le donne che la danno fanno carriera). Poi uno reagisce con un manrovescio ad uno schifo del genere, opponendosi, e sbaglia lui?!?!?!
> ammazza che ipocrisia. Pocahontas è l'unica vera donna che ha le palle, altro che umiliazione e "essere donna".
> della serie: in Italia va tutto male ma tanto a me, che ho la mia razione di biada giornaliera, che me frega?
> Vi lamentate tutti, ma poi alla fine che fate per cambiare il mondo? niente. Rimanete in finestra, care, ma non vi lamentate se la finestra vibra per colpa di quelli che combattono in strada.
> ...


insonne maialino vai a fare in c.u.l.o.....io se penso ad un uomo che mette le mani addosso ad una donna, lo sodomizzerei col bastone della tenda, ma per favore eh....voi non avete idea di cosa significhi.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> sei una sagoma..


no, è proprio strunz


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> a proposito... cerco un collaboratore praticante. Qualcuno si candida?


preferisci culotte o perizoma?


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> no, è proprio strunz


mavalà.. fosse successo che una si fosse sul serio denudata nel suo ufficio, l'avrebbe schiaffeggiato lei per giunta, per tentata molestia!


----------



## brugola (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> preferisci culotte o perizoma?


stordita devi presentarti in burka...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> stordita devi presentarti in burka...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> mavalà.. fosse successo che una si fosse sul serio denudata nel suo ufficio, l'avrebbe schiaffeggiato lei per giunta, *per tentata* *molestia*!


non portata a termine...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (14 Ottobre 2008)

non eccitarmi ...



Asudem ha detto:


> insonne si merita sempre, a prescindere, due belli schiaffoni ben assestati fosse solo per le cazzate che scrive


 
a molti piace... suggerisco la serie di bastoni da tenda Ikea modello Klippan.... molto ergonomica e anatomica



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> se penso ad un uomo che mette le mani addosso ad una donna, lo sodomizzerei col bastone della tenda.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (14 Ottobre 2008)

unita poi agli anelli modello Tromso, è la morte sua!


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non portata a termine...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Ottobre 2008)

a molti piace... suggerisco la serie di bastoni da tenda Ikea modello Klippan.... molto ergonomica e anatomica[/quote]

sono di porcellana i pomelli dei miei bastoni ds tenda....quelli di ikea non li conosco....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


>


ssssssssssssshhhhh  che forse ne usciamo indenni!!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (14 Ottobre 2008)

... a proposito... che vuol dire Strunz? è un personaggio delle Sturmtruppen? E' un calciatore dei tempi di Stromberg?



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> a molti piace... suggerisco la serie di bastoni da tenda Ikea modello Klippan.... molto ergonomica e anatomica


sono di porcellana i pomelli dei miei bastoni ds tenda....quelli di ikea non li conosco....[/quote]


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... a proposito... che vuol dire Strunz? è un personaggio delle Sturmtruppen? E' un calciatore dei tempi di Stromberg?
> 
> 
> vuol dire
> s.t.r.o.n.z.o.


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> unita poi agli anelli modello Tromso, è la morte sua!


Povero maialino Babe.. ci ha le fantasie erotiche formato ikea.. ma non vi fa tenerezza??


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Insonne di Seattle ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ... a proposito... che vuol dire Strunz? è un personaggio delle Sturmtruppen? E' un calciatore dei tempi di Stromberg?
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Povero maialino Babe.. ci ha le fantasie erotiche formato ikea.. ma non vi fa tenerezza??


meglio che le fantasie alla lidl....


----------



## Old mirtilla (14 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> insonne si merita sempre, a prescindere, due belli schiaffoni ben assestati fosse solo per le cazzate che scrive ma concordo sul fatto che una donna che arriva ad umiliarsi così non mi piace affatto e che non provo nessuna pena per lei.
> sullo schiaffeggiarla... *in realtà prenderei a schiaffi te che consideri normale mettere le mani addosso ad una donna già umiliata da sè stessa . (
> 
> 
> ...


Ma questa è scienza o fantascienza??

Ahhhh, ho capito! E' TELEFUNKEN !!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Ma questa è scienza o fantascienza??
> 
> Ahhhh, ho capito! E' TELEFUNKEN !!


fra donne è concesso


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (14 Ottobre 2008)

mmmmm...... se è per questo mi piace pire leroy marlin. Hanno certi kit da fresatori...



Vulvia ha detto:


> Povero maialino Babe.. ci ha le fantasie erotiche formato ikea.. ma non vi fa tenerezza??


 


mmm. sei strana oggi... devi avere le mestruazioni, altrimenti non si spiega.



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Insonne di Seattle ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ... a proposito... che vuol dire Strunz? è un personaggio delle Sturmtruppen? E' un calciatore dei tempi di Stromberg?
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Ottobre 2008)

*non è uno spelling ma va bene uguale*



Asudem ha detto:


> emmanuelle arsan ha detto:
> 
> 
> > emma, prova con lo spelling
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> mmmmm...... se è per questo mi piace pire leroy marlin. Hanno certi kit da fresatori...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Ottobre 2008)

*insonne aialino*

stai quotando uno schifo


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (14 Ottobre 2008)

senti, cara Emmanuelle... perchè non te ne vai affan.c.h.i.u.lo ???





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Asudem ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *S*ei un
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> senti, cara Emmanuelle... perchè non te ne vai affan.c.h.i.u.lo ???
> 
> guarda che se metti il punto puoi anche scrivere culo
> affan.culo
> ...


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

*ERRORE!*

Come ci si sbaglia a dare del maiale a qualcuno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  pensando/sperando di offendere ... il maiale e', se non l'unico, il piu' generoso di tutti gli animali, di lui nulla si butta nulla.

Che mondo ingrato


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> mmmmm...... se è per questo mi piace *pire leroy marlin*. Hanno certi kit da fresatori...


cos'è??


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> cos'è??


sarebbe leroy merlin , catena francese tipo brico ma molto più fornita.


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come ci si sbaglia a dare del maiale a qualcuno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai ragione Marì....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> senti, cara Emmanuelle... perchè non te ne vai affan.c.h.i.u.lo ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come ci si sbaglia a dare del maiale a qualcuno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mi riferivo all'avatar mari'...sono cresciuta in campagna e dò + valore a molti animali che a certi esemplari di bipedi


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come ci si sbaglia a dare del maiale a qualcuno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti stai riferendo a me che ho scritto "maialino Babe"?
Se sì, era riferito al suo avatar (che mi pare proprio il suddetto maialino del film) e non voleva essere certamente un'offesa. Penso si sia capito.


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ti stai riferendo a me che ho scritto "maialino Babe"?
> Se sì, era riferito al suo avatar (che mi pare proprio il suddetto maialino del film) e non voleva essere certamente un'offesa. Penso si sia capito.


Non mi riferivo ne a te e ne ad Emma ... mi riferivo a tutte le volte che ad Insonne gli e' stato dato del maiale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  il maiale e' utile! Insonne, non so  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   BOH! E' ancora da vedersi


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (14 Ottobre 2008)

cara Emmanuelle, io mi compiaccio del fatto che esistano giorni (rari) in cui certe persone ottengono quello che hanno seminato. Quando ciò avviene e sono io a poter tirare il grilletto, mi sento bene, bello e fico.

se non capisci questo, ne riparliamo quando sei uscita del tutto dalla Post Menstrual Syndrome.



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Insonne di Seattle ha detto:
> 
> 
> > senti, cara Emmanuelle... perchè non te ne vai affan.c.h.i.u.lo ???
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> cara Emmanuelle, io mi compiaccio del fatto che esistano giorni (rari) in cui certe persone ottengono quello che hanno seminato. Quando ciò avviene e sono io a poter tirare il grilletto, mi sento bene, bello e fico.
> 
> se non capisci questo, ne riparliamo quando sei uscita del tutto dalla Post Menstrual Syndrome.
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Fateme capì: *prima ci si lamenta di una situazione (nella fattispecie: le donne che la danno fanno carriera). Poi uno reagisce con un manrovescio ad uno schifo del genere, opponendosi, e sbaglia lui?!?!?!*
> ammazza che ipocrisia. Pocahontas è l'unica vera donna che ha le palle, altro che umiliazione e "essere donna".
> della serie: in Italia va tutto male ma tanto a me, che ho la mia razione di biada giornaliera, che me frega?
> Vi lamentate tutti, ma poi alla fine che fate per cambiare il mondo? niente. Rimanete in finestra, care, ma non vi lamentate se la finestra vibra per colpa di quelli che combattono in strada.
> ...


Io ho cercato di vedere un'altra angolazione sia di una cosa sia dell'altra (controlla!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ).
Alla tizia ti sarebbe bastato rispondere: no grazie.
Comunque stai ormai solo giocando a provocare, ma giochi solo tu, io non mi diverto mica, eh...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Spero di esser riuscita a farmi capire, altrimenti ne riparliamo quando il tuo epididimo sarà entrato bene in contatto con i testicoli.


bellissima!!!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (14 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se noi donne dovessimo schiaffeggiare tutti gli uomini che ci provano in modo offensivo ...avremmo dei calli alle mani peggio di un muratore.
> Mi sorprendi sempre più come donna...


Ci provano in modo offensivo...quando lo possono fare. A me non è mai capitato. Basta scoraggiarli prima. 

concordo che insonne ha descritto una versiono un pò pulp, probabilmente accentuando un pò i particolari grotteschi...

ma una donna non può pensare di corrompere un uomo con il suo corpo. è segno di mancanza di rispetto.


----------



## Pocahontas (14 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ne riparliamo quando, per qualsiasi motivo, avrai avuto botte da un uomo....cosa che ti auguro non capiti mai....


mi è capitato, e se mi è capitato, è perchè me le meritavo, o perchè sono stata così stupida da stare a prenderle...
credo che siamo responsabili della maggior parte delle cose che ci capitano, nel bene e nel male...


----------



## Pocahontas (14 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Fateme capì: prima ci si lamenta di una situazione (nella fattispecie: le donne che la danno fanno carriera). Poi uno reagisce con un manrovescio ad uno schifo del genere, opponendosi, e sbaglia lui?!?!?!
> ammazza che ipocrisia. *Pocahontas è l'unica vera donna che ha le palle, altro che umiliazione e "essere donna".*
> della serie: in Italia va tutto male ma tanto a me, che ho la mia razione di biada giornaliera, che me frega?
> Vi lamentate tutti, ma poi alla fine che fate per cambiare il mondo? niente. Rimanete in finestra, care, ma non vi lamentate se la finestra vibra per colpa di quelli che combattono in strada.
> ...


Che io sia la versione femminile di insonne?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Che io sia la versione femminile di insonne?


 O la versione maschile


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Ci provano in modo offensivo...quando lo possono fare. A me non è mai capitato. Basta scoraggiarli prima.
> 
> concordo che insonne ha descritto una versiono un pò pulp, probabilmente accentuando un pò i particolari grotteschi...
> 
> ma una donna non può pensare di corrompere un uomo con il suo corpo. è segno di mancanza di rispetto.


Allora se una viene violentata non ha saputo scoraggiare? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma cosa dici?!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Proposte offensive si comininciano a ricevere prima di aver capito cosa ti propongono e, di conseguenza, non puoi di certo scoraggiarli.
A me è capitato molte volte.
Se poi intendi invece proposte di scambio...si hanno quando si cerca di ottenere qualcosa senza merito.
Insonne (che difendo sempre oltre l'indefendibile) è stato volutamente provocatorio e dubito davvero che il fatto sia vero. Ma è vero l'appoggio che hai dato tu è veramente inaccettabile.
Per quanto l'aver provato la violenza: a me è capitato una volta sola, per allontanare un adescatore di bambin,i e ...le sberle di un uomo a una donna fanno molto male e non si approvano mai.
Figurati se è possibile pensare che lo faccia una donna.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> mi è capitato, e se mi è capitato, è perchè me le meritavo, o perchè sono stata così stupida da stare a prenderle...
> credo che siamo responsabili della maggior parte delle cose che ci capitano, nel bene e nel male...


parla per te; io con due gemelli in pancia non me le meritavo proprio


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> mi è capitato, e se mi è capitato, *è perchè me le meritavo, o perchè sono stata così stupida da stare a prenderle...*
> credo che siamo responsabili della maggior parte delle cose che ci capitano, nel bene e nel male...


ma si dai, abbiamo capito che vuoi fare l'insonne in gonnella del momento ..ti piace fare la sparata ad effetto. Solo che prima di sparar cazzate dovresti valutare e pensare.
You know what I mean? P E N S A R E ...conosci il significato??
Su che ce la puoi fare, rileggiti bene ciò che ho evidenziato, su , anche a voce alta così è più semplice...e dentro il segreto della tua cameretta prendi coscienza della cazzata che hai scritto. Li leggi i giornali carina?? lo leggi di tutte quelle donne e bambini che vengono picchiati?? hai letto cosa ti ha scritto Emmanuelle?? dai, su..
Ecco. ne valeva la pena per fare un po' di chiasso??

ps. nella mia gran bontà ti prego di notare che ho evidenziato anche la prima parte della frase...ed è stata dura...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> mi è capitato, e se mi è capitato, è perchè me le meritavo, o perchè sono stata così stupida da stare a prenderle...
> credo che siamo *responsabili della maggior parte delle cose che ci capitano, nel bene e nel male*...



Realmente ma che ***** scrivi?  Secondo mi son meritata di finire all'ospedale con qualche costola incrinata? 

O no, aspetta che magari son stata stupida perche' son stata la a prenderle... ma dimmi tra una donna di 165 cm e un uomo di quasi 2 metri secondo te chi vionce?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Realmente ma che ***** scrivi?  Secondo mi son meritata di finire all'ospedale con qualche costola incrinata?
> 
> O no, aspetta che magari son stata stupida perche' son stata la a prenderle... ma dimmi tra una donna di 165 cm e un uomo di quasi 2 metri secondo te chi vionce?


ma sì lettri, il gusto della sparata per alcuni è irresistibile..lascia perdere


----------



## Kid (15 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Il 18% delle giovani italiane arriverebbe a darsi in cambio di un avanzamento di carriera. E per l'8% il modello è la Gregoraci. Lo dice una recente ricerca. E tu che cosa ne pensi?
> 
> Corpo di donna in cambio di carriera. Un "do ut des" da vere ciniche che all'idea può far venire la pelle d'oca, ma non tutte le donne la pensano così evidentemente. Lo dimostra un recente studio dell'associazione "Donne e Qualità della Vita", che ha rivelato che il 18% delle studentesse italiane accetterebbe di vendere il proprio corpo per un avanzamento professionale.
> 
> ...


Nulla di strano. Ho 31 anni  e mi fa quasi paura girare per città con i marmocchi di oggi che girano sguinzagliati. Lo ribadisco: la generazione di oggi è preoccupante, sul serio.


----------



## Nordica (15 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> parla per te; io con due gemelli in pancia non me le meritavo proprio


 
cara! non ho parole...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> cara! non ho parole...


 non preoccuparti ninna...ora va meno peggio e il padre di mio figlio è un buon padre, cosa che ho sempre saputo


----------



## Old Airforever (15 Ottobre 2008)

Amici, scusate un attimo: se ci troviamo davanti una donna traditrice, quasi quasi l'assolviamo...e poi facciamo polemica per le fanciulle che la danno via per carriera?
Rimango perplesso...
Airforever


----------



## Pocahontas (15 Ottobre 2008)

Ragazze, vedo che vi siete affannate nel rispondere, alcune scandalizzate, alcune acide, tutte decisamente fuori tema, a parlare più in generale della violenza sulle donne (per i cui aspetti e risvolti pratici e psicologici ci vorrebbero molte molte più pagine...), della violenza sessuale (ma cosa c'entra qui la violenza sessuale?), del mio aver voluto provocare. 
Ridimensionatevi, se volete. 
Quel che ho detto io, è che una donna che si spoglia per corrompere un uomo, è una donna senza dignità e senza valore. Cosa c'entra che lo facciano anche gli uomini, come qualcuno ha risposto, che razza di ragionamento è. Uno schiaffo (uno schiaffo, non un pugno in bocca con spargimento di sangue, un calcio nel sedere, o una spinta; uno schiaffo è uno schiaffo, non credo che insonne l'abbia ribaltata...), è uno schiaffo e basta. Non meno offensivo del ritenere una persona corruttibile. 

Ma continuate pure a starnazzare, prego, accomodatevi.


----------



## Pocahontas (15 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma si dai, abbiamo capito che vuoi fare l'insonne in gonnella del momento ..ti piace fare la sparata ad effetto. Solo che prima di sparar cazzate dovresti valutare e pensare.
> You know what I mean? P E N S A R E ...conosci il significato??
> Su che ce la puoi fare, rileggiti bene ciò che ho evidenziato, su , anche a voce alta così è più semplice...e dentro il segreto della tua cameretta prendi coscienza della cazzata che hai scritto. *Li leggi i giornali carina?? lo leggi di tutte quelle donne e bambini che vengono picchiati?? hai letto cosa ti ha scritto Emmanuelle?? dai, su..*
> Ecco. ne valeva la pena per fare un po' di chiasso??
> ...


 
FUORI TEMA, non so dove hai letto tutto ciò, in quel che ho detto io. Anch'io ho fatto fatica a sottolinearti, ma poi ho detto, ma perchè no.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Ragazze, vedo che vi siete affannate nel rispondere, alcune scandalizzate, alcune acide, tutte decisamente fuori tema, a parlare più in generale della violenza sulle donne (per i cui aspetti e risvolti pratici e psicologici ci vorrebbero molte molte più pagine...), della violenza sessuale (ma cosa c'entra qui la violenza sessuale?), del mio aver voluto provocare.
> Ridimensionatevi, se volete.
> Quel che ho detto io, è che una donna che si spoglia per corrompere un uomo, è una donna senza dignità e senza valore. Cosa c'entra che lo facciano anche gli uomini, come qualcuno ha risposto, che razza di ragionamento è. Uno schiaffo (uno schiaffo, non un pugno in bocca con spargimento di sangue, un calcio nel sedere, o una spinta; uno schiaffo è uno schiaffo, non credo che insonne l'abbia ribaltata...), è uno schiaffo e basta. Non meno offensivo del ritenere una persona corruttibile.
> 
> Ma continuate pure a starnazzare, prego, accomodatevi.


qualcuno mi spiega perchè quando si dice una cazzata pare brutto brutto ammetterlo?
non c'è la lapidazione sai?
le diciamo tutti..alcuni molte di più..
quanto alla starnazzare non è che ci sia poi sta gran differenza tra le tue belate e ciccatine da lama incazzato.
Per finire, cara la mia principessina indiana dei miei coioni, uno schiaffo è uno schiaffo un par de palle anche se alcuni/e evidentemente da bimbi ne han presi troppo pochi.
Bye bye


----------



## Pocahontas (15 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora se una viene violentata non ha saputo scoraggiare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da te non me lo aspettavo, cosa c'entra l'adescatore di bambini, dai.... difendi le donne a spada tratta, qualsiasi cosa facciano, anche spogliarsi davanti a un uomo....


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> mi è capitato, e se mi è capitato, è perchè me le meritavo, o perchè sono stata così stupida da stare a prenderle...
> credo che siamo responsabili della maggior parte delle cose che ci capitano, nel bene e nel male...


ok, aziona i neuroni indolenziti se riesci.. e rileggiti  ciò che ho quotato.
Su ce la puoi fare..
tu hai parlato di "prenderle".
le parole sono importanti sopratutto in una piazza virtuale.
Se poi tu consideri di meritartele francamente son cazzi tuoi.
Ti dò una bella notizia: non è la norma


----------



## Pocahontas (15 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> qualcuno mi spiega perchè quando si dice una cazzata pare brutto brutto ammetterlo?
> non c'è la lapidazione sai?
> le diciamo tutti..alcuni molte di più..
> quanto alla starnazzare non è che ci sia poi sta gran differenza tra le tue *belate e ciccatine da lama incazzato*.
> ...



 io non dico cazzateeeeeeeeeeeeee

bye


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> io non dico cazzateeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> bye


oggi è il tuo giorno dell'apprendimento: ne dici più di quanto ti siano concesseeeeeeeee


----------



## Pocahontas (15 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok, aziona i neuroni indolenziti se riesci.. e rileggiti ciò che ho quotato.
> Su ce la puoi fare..
> tu hai parlato di "prenderle".
> le parole sono importanti sopratutto in una piazza virtuale.
> ...


infatti questa mia risposta era fuori tema, per rispondere a una affermazione che era già fuori tema, quella della violenza sulle donne. che non si può liquidare in due righe, quindi ho sbagliato. Intendevo dire che spesso alla base ci sono meccanismi morbosi, da entrambe le parti (quindi che non è così semplice come sembra: lui violento - lei vittima), ma è un discorso troppo lungo, che non ho voglia di fare ora.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Da te non me lo aspettavo, cosa c'entra l'adescatore di bambini, dai.... difendi le donne a spada tratta, qualsiasi cosa facciano, anche spogliarsi davanti a un uomo....


C'entra perché è stata la mia unica esperienza di sberla presa nella mia vita (ho precisato il contesto perché mai mi sarei accompagnata a uomini violenti) e non immaginavo fosse tanto pesante.
Prendere sul serio e approvare una reazione indegna come quella "raccontata" è inaccettabile e dovresti ammettere di aver sbagliato, come ti ha intelligentemente suggerito Asu...
A meno che tu non ti diverta a provocare.
Comunque, carA (?), porti boxer o slip?
Che sei una donna non ci credo neanche se ti vedo.
Almeno me lo auguro.


----------



## Pocahontas (15 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'entra perché è stata la mia unica esperienza di sberla presa nella mia vita e non immaginavo fosse tanto pesante.
> Prendere sul serio e approvare una reazione indegna come quella "raccontata" è inaccettabile e dovresti ammettere di aver sbagliato, come ti ha intelligentemente suggerito Asu...
> A meno che tu non ti diverta a provocare.
> Comunque, carA (?), porti boxer o slip?
> ...


 

me lo dicono tutti. forse dovrei iniziare a preoccuparmi....


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> infatti questa mia risposta era fuori tema, per rispondere a una affermazione che era già fuori tema, quella della violenza sulle donne. che non si può liquidare in due righe, quindi ho sbagliato. Intendevo dire che spesso alla base ci sono meccanismi morbosi, da entrambe le parti (quindi che non è così semplice come sembra: lui violento - lei vittima), ma è un discorso troppo lungo, che non ho voglia di fare ora.


ecco. Ci siamo faticosamente arrivate. 
Io condividevo in toto  il tuo punto di vista su una donna che si spoglia per ottenere favori, contestavo solo questa frase.
Quindi sarebbe stato sufficiente che tu ti correggessi subito senza tirar fuori cazzate di oche e pecore.
Da qui la mia precisazione sull'importanza delle parole.
Tutto qua.


----------



## Pocahontas (15 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'entra perché è stata la mia unica esperienza di sberla presa nella mia vita (ho precisato il contesto perché mai mi sarei accompagnata a uomini violenti) e non immaginavo fosse tanto pesante.
> Prendere sul serio e approvare una reazione indegna come quella "raccontata" è inaccettabile e *dovresti ammettere di aver sbagliato*, come ti ha intelligentemente suggerito Asu...
> A meno che tu non ti diverta a provocare.
> Comunque, carA (?), porti boxer o slip?
> ...


 
MAI

ora vado, per stasera mi avete irritato a sufficienza

buona serata a tutti


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> MAI
> 
> ora vado, per stasera mi avete irritato a sufficienza
> 
> buona serata a tutti


brava. Hai dato un'ulteriore prova d'intelligenza con questa frase.
le tue azioni sono in esaltante ascesa!!
buona serata


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Ragazze, vedo che vi siete affannate nel rispondere, alcune scandalizzate, alcune acide, tutte decisamente fuori tema, a parlare più in generale della violenza sulle donne (per i cui aspetti e risvolti pratici e psicologici ci vorrebbero molte molte più pagine...), della violenza sessuale (ma cosa c'entra qui la violenza sessuale?), del mio aver voluto provocare.
> Ridimensionatevi, se volete.
> Quel che ho detto io, è che una donna che si spoglia per corrompere un uomo, è una donna senza dignità e senza valore. Cosa c'entra che lo facciano anche gli uomini, come qualcuno ha risposto, che razza di ragionamento è. Uno schiaffo (uno schiaffo, non un pugno in bocca con spargimento di sangue, un calcio nel sedere, o una spinta; uno schiaffo è uno schiaffo, non credo che insonne l'abbia ribaltata...), è uno schiaffo e basta. Non meno offensivo del ritenere una persona corruttibile.
> 
> Ma continuate pure a starnazzare, prego, accomodatevi.


stai offedendo gratuitamente pocah....nessuno si è permesso di darti dell'oca. Io dal mio punto di vista, per vissuto personale, mi limitavo a cercare di farti comprendere che IO non sopporto proprio nemmeno che si ipotizzi di mettere le mani addosso ad una donna. La compagna di liceo di Insonne avrà probabilmente sbagliato a pensare di poter ottenere ciò a cui ambiva spogliandosi, mettici pure però che la provocazione è partita da lui (credo le abbia chiesto cosa era disposta a fare o qualcosa del genere; nn mi va di andare indietro di un miliardo di post per controllare) e che rispondere ad un'offesa (l'essere considerati corruttibili) con un'offesa (lo schiaffo), non serve a nulla. Due cose sbagliate non ne fanno una giusta, MAI.
IMHO.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *qualcuno mi spiega perchè quando si dice una cazzata pare brutto brutto ammetterlo?*
> non c'è la lapidazione sai?
> le diciamo tutti..alcuni molte di più..
> quanto alla starnazzare non è che ci sia poi sta gran differenza tra le tue belate e ciccatine da lama incazzato.
> ...


perchè ammettere uno sbaglio è solo dei grandi di spirito....


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2008)

*Pocha*



Pocahontas ha detto:


> mi è capitato, e se mi è capitato, è perchè me le meritavo, o perchè sono stata così stupida da stare a prenderle...
> credo che siamo responsabili della maggior parte delle cose che ci capitano, nel bene e nel male...


Assolutamente lucida la tua esposizione. 
Ci si può trovare una volta in condizione di avere le mani addosso da adulti (seppure....) ma se capita siamo noi a dover reagire in modo consono e definitivo. 
Comunque per tornare a monte, al titolo del thread toglierei il condizionale e avrei qualche perplessità sulla percentuale, mi pare scarsina...
Bruja

p.s. tra l'altro trovo assolutamente superfluo scrivere decine di post per dire che le persono... tutte da 0 a 150 anni non devono subire percosse, é lapalissiano, e la buona idea di un ceffone ai bimbi a scopo educativio ha solo la valenza di denunciare la scarsa capacità educativa dei genitori a monte.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Ottobre 2008)

Mamma mia!

Come se tutte le donne avessero sempre la forza di reagire, fare le valigie e andarsene!

Ahhh che mondo migliore sarebbbe!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Assolutamente lucida la tua esposizione.
> Ci si può trovare una volta in condizione di avere le mani addosso da aadulti (seppure....) ma se capita siamo noi a dover reagire in modo consono e definitivo.
> Comunque per tornare a monte, al titolo del thread toglierei il condizionale e avrei qualche perplessità sulla percentuale, mi pare scarsina...
> Bruja
> ...


Io tratto gli adulti come adulti non come bambini, non credo che uno schiaffo a un adulto abbbia la stessa valenza educativa dello sculaccione!

Realmente orrore!


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2008)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mamma mia!
> 
> Come se tutte le donne avessero sempre la forza di reagire, fare le valigie e andarsene!
> 
> Ahhh che mondo migliore sarebbbe!


 
Perfettamente d'accordo sul condizionale, anche se la reazione può essere variabile, se ne può andare lui, oppure gli si fa intendere che chi passa dalla parola alle mani deve ancora salire un gradino nell'evoluzione.  E mi pare che questa sia la scelta più praticata...   
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> una volta ho vissuto para para una situazione che, da piccolo, lessi su un fumetto.
> 
> cercavo una collaboratrice. Si presenta al colloquio una mia ex (ma proprio ex ex del liceo) che mi lasciò tanti anni prima in malo modo. Le dico apertamente che non era il caso di assumerla. Lei comincia a singhiozzare e dice che era in ritardo con il pagamento dell'affitto e che avrebbe fatto qualunque cosa.
> Io le dico: ok, vediamo. Lei si alza, si leva la gonna e la camicetta e rimane in lingerie. io mi alzo, mi avvicino, le ammollo un ceffone e la sbatto fuori. E' stato uno dei giorni più belli della mia vita.


Sono andata a recuperare il post per evidenziare che la "corruzione" non la tentatava proprio nessuno.
Insonne cercava una collaboratrice, quindi era lui e solo lui responsabile di fronte a sè stesso dell'assunzione, e l'ex compagna (probabilmente consapevole del suo fascino su di lui ai tempi del liceo) ha cercato di sedurlo e poi farsi assumere. 
A parte che sembra inventata (nessuna sarebbe costretta a essere così esplicita: basta molto meno per alludere) e ispirata a Via col vento quando Rossella si offre a Reth in prigione sperando di avere da lui i soldi per le tasse per salvare la proprietà di Tara. Reth umilia Rossella semplicemente rifiutandola.
Nel racconto di Insonne la sberla era solo inutile violenza e nella realtà la ragazza avrebbe potuto, giustamente, denunciarlo, visto che lo spogliarsi (da provare poi che sia stato volontario) non costituisce tentativo di stupro mentre lo schiaffo è aggressione.
Approvare un comportamento del genere non è proprio accettabile ed è perfino più grave del presunto atto che può essere stato frutto dell'impulsività, pertanto il racconto compiaciuto di Insonne e l'approvazione di Pocohontos, fatti a freddo, sono da respingere con decisione.


----------



## Bruja (18 Ottobre 2008)

*ok*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono andata a recuperare il post per evidenziare che la "corruzione" non la tentatava proprio nessuno.
> Insonne cercava una collaboratrice, quindi era lui e solo lui responsabile di fronte a sè stesso dell'assunzione, e l'ex compagna (probabilmente consapevole del suo fascino su di lui ai tempi del liceo) ha cercato di sedurlo e poi farsi assumere.
> A parte che sembra inventata (nessuna sarebbe costretta a essere così esplicita: basta molto meno per alludere) e ispirata a Via col vento quando Rossella si offre a Reth in prigione sperando di avere da lui i soldi per le tasse per salvare la proprietà di Tara. Reth umilia Rossella semplicemente rifiutandola.
> Nel racconto di Insonne la sberla era solo inutile violenza e nella realtà la ragazza avrebbe potuto, giustamente, denunciarlo, visto che lo spogliarsi (da provare poi che sia stato volontario) non costituisce tentativo di stupro mentre lo schiaffo è aggressione.
> Approvare un comportamento del genere non è proprio accettabile ed è perfino più grave del presunto atto che può essere stato frutto dell'impulsività, pertanto il racconto compiaciuto di Insonne e l'approvazione di Pocohontos, fatti a freddo, sono da respingere con decisione.


 
Condividendo tutto, possiamo sostenere che non sia una pratica diffusamente attuata e, per molti versi (guardiamoci intorno!!) accettata di buon grado... parlo del titolo del post. Io che nel mondo del lavoro, dello spettacolo e perfino del quotidiano valga la meritocrazia ci metto un'ipoteca grande come una casa, i cervelli che emigrano altrove per lavorare e studiare sono ANCHE donne....
Le percosse sono altro, e che siano date come reazione irata o a scopo educativo, beh sarebbe da analizzare caso per caso. Una sberla o uno schiaffone, é inaccetabile a tutti i livelli e non avrebbero l'ovvia valenza che può avere la sculacciatina data al bimbo che ANCORA non ha capacità di dialogare in modo "adulto" pur essendo persona.
Bruja


----------



## LDS (18 Ottobre 2008)

C'è una cosa che mi scandalizza ed è come sia possibile pensare per una donna ritenere giusto e meritevole ricevere uno schiaffo. Una cosa che rigetto completamente io che sono uomo, non riesco nemmeno lontanamente a comprendere come sia possibile anche solo accettare da parte di una donna.
Ricevere uno schiaffo da un uomo, credo che sia la cosa più umiliante, infamante, dolorosa e ingiusta si possa fare ad una donna. Lo schiaffo porta tante di quelle emozioni che perpetuano nella mente di chi lo riceve da amplificare il dolore psicologico. Ed è una cosa che la donna sente dentro di se, non che accetta o crede di meritare. Devo ancora conoscere una.


----------



## Old unodinoi (18 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> io non mi preoccupo anche perchè non ho aluna intenzione di *dargliela a brunetta..* cambio lavoro piutost.


brunetta intanto tomo tomo cacchio cacchio se ne va in giro con una bella manza ... non credo te la venga a chiedere ... così tanto per dire


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (18 Ottobre 2008)

ma quale violenza? sei proprio la classica femminista col cervello lavato, secondo cui le donne possono permettersi di fare di tutto, impunemente. 
Lo schiaffo non era dato con intento di sbaccare labbra o sfondare timpani, ma con l'intensità di chi vuole umiliare chi fa schifo (avevo un conto aperto con la tipa da un botto di anni).

altro che .. "giustamente" .. denunciarlo.

purtroppo ormai il nazifemminismo non lo si riesce a contenere più, tant'è che fa proseliti pure fra i maschietti (o presunti tali) ormai avvezzi al loro ruolo di fuchi da riproduzione. 

ps: lo spogliarsi non era volontario? aho? e che l'ho mica ipnotizzata?
ma tu stai fuori.

Pocahontas unica vera donna del forum. 



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nel racconto di Insonne la sberla era solo inutile violenza e nella realtà la ragazza avrebbe potuto, giustamente, denunciarlo, visto che lo spogliarsi (da provare poi che sia stato volontario) non costituisce tentativo di stupro mentre lo schiaffo è aggressione.
> Approvare un comportamento del genere non è proprio accettabile ed è perfino più grave del presunto atto che può essere stato frutto dell'impulsività, pertanto il racconto compiaciuto di Insonne e l'approvazione di Pocohontos, fatti a freddo, sono da respingere con decisione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ma quale violenza? sei proprio la classica femminista col cervello lavato, secondo cui le donne possono permettersi di fare di tutto, impunemente.
> Lo schiaffo non era dato con intento di sbaccare labbra o sfondare timpani, ma con l'intensità di chi vuole umiliare chi fa schifo (avevo un conto aperto con la tipa da un botto di anni).
> 
> altro che .. "giustamente" .. denunciarlo.
> ...


Che Pacahontas sia una donna, l'ho già detto, non ci credo neanche se la vedo.
Credo a questo punto che ci siano rimaste solo poche ipotesi: non sei Insonne, ma qualcuno che ne ha ereditato il nick, sei Insonne e non sei mai stato un avvocato e neppure capisci quello che ho scritto, sei Insonne, ma sei in condizioni psichiche precarie...in ogni caso sei realmente come ti dipingi ultimamente.
Mi dispiace tanto per te.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne, perchè non inviti poca  - hontas a cena, vi sposate, fate tanti bambini e vivete felici e contenti??


----------

